# Opinions please...Godin SDxt



## cdub66 (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey all!
Godin SDxt....good/bad? Got a potential trade going, but no experience w/ this unit.

Any opinions welcome!
Thanks again.

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## dusty tolex (Nov 22, 2007)

I've heard great things about the sdxt. My problem with it is that it's difficult to replace the hb pick-ups, should you want to, because of the particular system Godin uses in this guitar to attach them to the body, that is, two screws close together on either side of each hb pick-up.

cheers
dt


----------



## cdub66 (Dec 13, 2007)

dusty tolex said:


> I've heard great things about the sdxt. My problem with it is that it's difficult to replace the hb pick-ups, should you want to, because of the particular system Godin uses in this guitar to attach them to the body, that is, two screws close together on either side of each hb pick-up.
> 
> cheers
> dt


Thanks for that-I'll take it into consideration!


----------



## thechamp96 (Jan 16, 2008)

Defintely a great guitar. I've had one for a little over a year and love it. The craftsmanship is excellent. The features are fairly basic, but do the trick- the stock pickups provide a fair amount of versatility, but aren't quite as facemelting as the pickups in the higher-end Godin LGs (especially the active pups in the LG-EMG).

Anywho, it is a great value- Just so you know, you can find these used in the $250-300 range.

What are you trading for it, out of curiosity?

Going Canadian is always the way to go :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## scout543 (Jan 28, 2008)

A great guitar. I've been using one for a few years now. Didn't like the middle single coil and replaced it with a Seymour Duncan Cool Rails hb strat pu.

A good maple neck and versatile capabilities.


----------



## BlameCanada (Apr 28, 2007)

I love my sdxt. I did not like the finish on the neck so I sanded it off and it looks great and feels fine.


----------



## guitarzan (Feb 22, 2006)

the SDxt is a great guitar. i loved mine until i met my LGsp90. i have a thing for single coils now.
anyway. i had no negative comments about the SDXt. the same pickup assembly as the Freeway classic.
as for the screws for pickup attachment, the 4 screw setup is better than the usual two. it keeps the pickups in place instead of floppy like other designs. if you replace the pickups all you need to do is drill a hole between the others and use the two screw method. but i never really had any problems with the stock pickups. they are versatile and well balanced.
i wish i had mine back.


----------

